# Hypnotherapy for non cardiac chest pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Hypnotherapy works for chest pain Some chest pain remains a mystery Hypnotherapy can help relieve severe chest pain not caused by a heart condition, research suggests. The cause of non-cardiac chest pain (NCCP) is unknown, and it is notoriously difficult to treat. A small UK study in the journal Gut found 12 out of 15 people treated with hypnotherapy reported an improvement in their symptoms. In contrast just three out of 13 people treated by supportive listening and a dummy drug reported an improvement. "http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4919842.stm


----------

